# Bens Journal: Trying My Hand at Powerlifting



## bigbenj (Apr 21, 2012)

I've decided to switch it up, and take a break from bodybuilder style lifting.
I've never tried lifting like a PL'er, so I'm pretty excited.
Not sure what "program" I'm going to follow, and I'm open to suggestions.
Just looking for something basic, to start.

Best lifts thus far are:
Bench 315 x 3
Deads 495 x 1(after heavy barbell rows, so I think it could be a little more.
Squat 225 x fucking pathetic. Admittedly, I've never consistently trained legs. Just telling the truth.

Like I said, I'm open to any suggestions:
Going to be running a cycle again soon of Test, Deca, & Methadrol Extreme from IronMagLabs.
I've used Methadrol Extreme before, so I know it's a powerhouse product.
This cycle should be great for what we're trying to do here.


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmm, Nice. I am about to start the same cycle. With that one bottle of MD extreme I have sitting.

I have never been a powerlifter or tried training with that style so I am no help here, sorry bro.. But this should be interesting, so I will definitely be following. 

Good luck my man.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, bro. If you haven't tried M.E yet, get ready to be impressed.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 21, 2012)

You sure you're going to be ok growing out of that sexy little figure of yours?

Look up Westside barbell.   Probably the best powerlifting gym anywhere.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2012)

you are as bi polar as a woman


i wonder what crazy venture you will think of next an abandon


you are clearly not cut out for plifting....neither am i before you act like a hot head


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Thanks, bro. If you haven't tried M.E yet, get ready to be impressed.



No problem. And yeah I picked up 2 bottles back in January. Only used one, so still got one left to use. It was definitely good shit, ran with a short blast, put on some good poundage with it!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 21, 2012)

I took about a two and half week break from the gym, so these next couple of sessions will just be my settling in period.

Today I just did two sets for each of the exercises:
Rope Pushdowns
Underhand Pulldowns
Machine Chest Press 
Machine Preacher Curl
Underhand Pushdowns
DB Laterals
Standing DB Press
DB Rear Raises
Hammer Strength Shrugs 


Little bit of everything, to get some blood flowing.
Tomorrow will be the same type of deal with legs, then it's time to crank it up a notch.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

At least you're honest with yourself bro. If your other lifts look like that then there is no reason your legs won't catch up soon. Last time I ran tren I was a squatting machine. One day I had a bad day at work and went in and cranked out 365x8. I felt pretty good about that. I'm tall so heavy squats aren't easy but there's nothing like hearing those plates shaking on the way up as you barely get that last rep.


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 21, 2012)

Like I said before, the boy AIN`T right!!!! But in a GOOD way. Change it up. That will benefit you later if you get back to the BB end of it. You`ll see deeper growth with powerlifting movements and when you go back to BB, you`ll be thicker and denser. But don`t get discouraged, powerlifting ain`t for everybody. It takes a lot out of you. Halo would be amazing for that type of program. I`ve only played with some movements in the past. My knees and joints in general are in WAY too bad shape to do it seriously. Go shopping for food. You`ll be hungry ALL the time. Ravenously hungry. Like try to run over a deer because you are 45 minutes from home and have no food with you hungry. Buy pants too. Quads are gonna get real big, real quick unless you already do heavy squats. If you find a good program focused on explosive strength, everything else will fall into place. Go for it bro. You never know until you do it. I`ll be following for sure.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You sure you're going to be ok growing out of that sexy little figure of yours?
> Look up Westside barbell.   Probably the best powerlifting gym anywhere.


I'm hoping this adventure will make me look like a man 
I was thinking Westside or 5/3/1. I know lots of people have had good results with both, so I have some reading to do.


KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are as bi polar as a woman
> i wonder what crazy venture you will think of next an abandon
> you are clearly not cut out for plifting....neither am i before you act like a hot head


What other ventures have I got into and quit?
I know what you're saying about being cut out for it. I don't have the build prototypical build of a powerlifter, but, I'm going to do the best with what I have.
I don't have any aspirations of competing or anything, at least not at this time. Right now I just want to be strong like bull.


SloppyJ said:


> At least you're honest with yourself bro. If your other lifts look like that then there is no reason your legs won't catch up soon. Last time I ran tren I was a squatting machine. One day I had a bad day at work and went in and cranked out 365x8. I felt pretty good about that. I'm tall so heavy squats aren't easy but there's nothing like hearing those plates shaking on the way up as you barely get that last rep.


The problem for me isn't a dislike for training legs, its just that I usually don't care enough to train them. This last 10 or 11 weeks has been the first time ever where I consistently trained them, week after week, and it felt great. Just have to keep the train movin'.


Caretaker said:


> Like I said before, the boy AIN`T right!!!! But in a GOOD way. Change it up. That will benefit you later if you get back to the BB end of it. You`ll see deeper growth with powerlifting movements and when you go back to BB, you`ll be thicker and denser. But don`t get discouraged, powerlifting ain`t for everybody. It takes a lot out of you. Halo would be amazing for that type of program. I`ve only played with some movements in the past. My knees and joints in general are in WAY too bad shape to do it seriously. Go shopping for food. You`ll be hungry ALL the time. Ravenously hungry. Like try to run over a deer because you are 45 minutes from home and have no food with you hungry. Buy pants too. Quads are gonna get real big, real quick unless you already do heavy squats. If you find a good program focused on explosive strength, everything else will fall into place. Go for it bro. You never know until you do it. I`ll be following for sure.


The first part is what I'm hoping for, a thicker, denser look. Also, I think it makes sense that if I focus on strength, when I switch back to more of a tradional bodybuilding routine/rep scheme, I should see better growth and a different look to the muscle. An appetite increase would be great, too. I've never had a huge appetite, so any kind of boost would help. I may run some peptides, as well, to help with that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2012)

i want to body build

i want to dnp

i want to sell drugs

i want a dog

i want to have research chemicals buisness



what do you guys think?


oh never mind


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i want to body build
> 
> i want to dnp
> i want to sell drugs
> ...


1. Bodybuilding: There is still plenty of time for that, this is just a change of pace. Never hurts to try something new.
2. DNP: got talked off the ledge, thankfully.
3. Sell drugs??????
4. Still looking for dogs, just haven't found the right one, yet. The time will come. 
5. RC chem business: I have some powder being sent to me this week for testing 

Except for bodybuilding, none of those have anything to do with this journal at all. For the most part, it's all petty shit that you're bringing up.
dnp, selling drugs, getting a second dog, and having a RC company don't have any relation to this journal.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 21, 2012)

Now please keep this on track. I'm going to make sure this is more like my last journal. Less talk...More work.


----------



## indrox1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good change up bro. Once you get back into bb you'll be able to push more weight and you will gain alot more dense muscle mass. Johnny Jackson... nuff said. Just be safe and do the work!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm going to follow this 5/3/1 layout from T-Nation. Very basic to start out:
T NATION | How to Build Pure Strength


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 21, 2012)

Im following bigbenj! 

If ya got any questions just send me a PM. 

Yesterday was a good day, got my M.D.E. in  and nailed a 525 x 2 Bench with a Titan Super Ram, hell yeah!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 21, 2012)

What is a Super Ram? I'm a PL'ing noob lol. Either way 525 is big boy weight. Nice!


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 21, 2012)

It takes the stress off the shoulders. I thought that it was hokey at first, but Rog convinced me to use it and holy shit it helped. Kind of mimicked a one board press. 525 and zero shoulder issues.

Super RAM - Increase Your Bench Press - Powerlifting Training Device


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, I've seen that before in some lifting videos.
For now, my only equipment is going to be a belt and straps. I have a sissy grip, and my gym doesn't allow chalk, so it is what it is, for now.


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 21, 2012)

Nothing wrong with straps. Just work up to a point where your grip starts to fail then strap up. Any shrugs or deads over 500 that i do, Ill use straps just so that I can nail the lift. Occasionally Ill go until grip failure. My equipment list is mostly wrist wraps, straps and Ill prob be getting one of the rams.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 21, 2012)

You have my attention.  I love power lifting.  Ill get you up to 5 plates in squats and 6 plates in deads in no time.


----------



## Canucklehead (Apr 22, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Good change up bro. Once you get back into bb you'll be able to push more weight and you will gain alot more dense muscle mass. *Johnny Jackson... nuff said*. Just be safe and do the work!



JOJ has tiny legs... so does Stan Efferding. Just saiyan...


----------



## nby (Apr 22, 2012)

Get to work on them legs  Good luck!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 22, 2012)

Today was pump work again. Supersetted the shit out of Seated Leg Curls, Leg Extensions, and Calf Raises.
Did some arms too. Looked pizz-umped hahaha
I will start the 5/3/1 program Tuesday(a couple days to recover from todays section). The order will be:
-Bench
-Deadlift
-Shoulder Press
-Squat


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 22, 2012)

I like this approach because it will give me some _real _strength. Having peaked biceps and capped delts is nice, but, it serves no real purpose other than cosmetic.

Pretty pumped up for this run.
Got all my numbers calculated. 
Time to get to gorilla status .


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm going to follow this 5/3/1 layout from T-Nation. Very basic to start out:
> T NATION | How to Build Pure Strength


Good web site, they left out one thing, TREN


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Today was pump work again. Supersetted the shit out of Seated Leg Curls, Leg Extensions, and Calf Raises.
> Did some arms too. Looked pizz-umped hahaha
> I will start the 5/3/1 program Tuesday(a couple days to recover from todays section). The order will be:
> -Bench
> ...


Benj have you considered leg press and hack squat machine


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 22, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Good web site, they left out one thing, TREN


haHA! hell yeah!


ctr10 said:


> Benj have you considered leg press and hack squat machine


Today was just to get the blood flowing in the legs, not really a serious workout.
I shouldn't say that I don't hit legs hard, because I do now, I just didn't before. They have definitely came up in the last couple of months and now I'm going to build on that further.
I put every rep in the bucket on squats, but that will change for this 5/3/1 program, as you're only supposed to go to parallel, I believe, not ATG like bodybuilders do.
I always mix it up and hit everything from every angle.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 22, 2012)

Benj I think anything below parallel  starts to wear on the knee's too much, parallel is fine


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 22, 2012)

The layout for each session is simple:

*Bench*:
Barbell bench press
_Accessory work:
_Dumbbell bench
Dumbbell row

*Deadlift*:
Deadlift
_Accessory work:
_Good mornings
Hanging leg raise

*Shoulder Press*:
Shoulder press
_Accessory work:_
Dips
Chin ups

*Squat:
*Squat
_Accessory work:_
Leg press
Leg curl


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 22, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Benj I think anything below parallel  starts to wear on the knee's too much, parallel is fine


I agree. I think if I would have kept up with that, it may have caught up to me over time.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 22, 2012)

Ass to the floor!


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 22, 2012)

orthopedic surgeons love that guy


----------



## ct67_72 (Apr 23, 2012)

below parallel is actually better for the knee. I stole this from somewhere else "when you stop at parralel the pressure holding you up is centered on  your knees, which is why powerlifters etc. will wear knee wraps almost  always. squatting below parallel (ATG preferably) transfers the pressure  to your hips/gluts/hams which are more larger areas and muscle, which  is why it should not hurt much to hold an ATG squat but a parallel squat  should cause pain on the knees assuming a heavy load."

also for a routine, look at Rippetoes programs, maybe intermediate strength. But of course westside is always good, but focused more on competing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

If your doing 5/3/1, davegmb is doing the 5/3/1 for bodybuilding template. And my journal a few pages back has what I'd done on the Boring But Big (BBB)template.


Many people swear by the BBB template and I was really happy with it as well.

Good luck with your new project.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, brother, I'll check them out.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 24, 2012)

First day of this plan is in the books. Holy f*ck, I think I over did it on the db rows. My back was pretty god damn tight after the session, but its loosening up nicely now. I think I underestimated how taxing this can get. It also doesn't help that I'm used to more of a bb'ing type of set up, so I didn't rest the full three to five minutes like recommended.

*BENCH DAY

Bench Press:
185 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 13

DB Bench:
5 x 15(90..90..80..70..65)

DB Rows:
5 x 10(125)
*


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 24, 2012)

Thinking I might have to up the weight. 13 reps with 245 just seems too high for a power routine. Anyone with experience in this, feel free to chime in and let me know. Thanks.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 24, 2012)

You need lower reps.  You should get just as fatigued, increase your rest time, and lift as heavy as the short reps will allow you.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 24, 2012)

This first round will be a learning experience for me.
I think I may have calculated too low, meaning that since I'm off cycle, I thought I might have lost some strength, so I tried to compensate for it, when fact of the matter is, I don't think I have lost any strength.

I just punched 245x13 in a couple of those max bench calculators, and generally the number it spit out was around 365. I think I will stick with 350 and adjust my percentages for the next go-round.


----------



## ct67_72 (Apr 24, 2012)

What is your actual goal for doing this type of training?
You should also work up to a max to establish your percentages, doesn't have to be a single but no more than a triple. 
How many times a week do you plan on benching? Twice like a westside split or just one max effort?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 24, 2012)

My goal is just to get stronger. I've never ran any kind of workout plan or routine, so this is my first go at it.
I'm going to be benching one a week.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Did deadlifts today. Because of my underestimating on bench, I decided to up the number on deads a little bit. Based it off of 90% of 520.

*DEADLIFT DAY

Deadlift:
315 x 5
355 x 5
405 x 7(need a belt and more rest between sets. Still happy with it though)

Machine Pullover:
5 x 12(70,90,100,100,100)

Hanging Leg Raise:
5 x 15*


----------



## suprfast (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice dead.  Using straps right?  As a  power lifter you will need to learn to ditch those unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep, still strapped. Gym doesn't allow chalk. What I need to do is just do some grip exercises. He have a hammer strength grip machine that I need to put into use. Plate pinches, or at least I think that's what they are called, would be a good add-in too.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 27, 2012)

a Pullover machine is like the only thing my gym is missing that I would really like to use. DB Pullovers kinda only work one half of the movement and straight arm pulldowns really work the other half. Pisses me off.


I'm in. Good numbers. Time for tren yet?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Just cruising right now. Might throw some Methadrol Extreme in the mix to start.

I like the machine pullovers, too.
If its good enough for Dorian Yates, then god damn it, its good enough for me lol
The program actually called for Good Mornings, but after deadlifting with no belt my back was a little tighter than usual.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the pullover machine, never used one because the gym I had belonged to for 7 years didn't have one.  The gym I belong to now has a brand new one. lol so I'm compensating by using it every back workout now.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

It's an old piece. The gyms with the old pieces always have everything. The new gyms don't have shit.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 28, 2012)

When you hop on that methadrol are you going to keep test at a cruise dosage or are you going to UP THE DOSE ?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

Probably up the dose LOL
Methadrol is great though, and I got tired of pinning, so I might just run it with a cruise dose.
It's up in the air. Nothing is set in stone.
That's the beauty of cruising. I can just coast if I want, or hop on some stuff.


----------



## twotuff (Apr 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> First day of this plan is in the books. Holy f*ck, I think I over did it on the db rows. My back was pretty god damn tight after the session, but its loosening up nicely now. I think I underestimated how taxing this can get. It also doesn't help that I'm used to more of a bb'ing type of set up, so I didn't rest the full three to five minutes like recommended.
> 
> *BENCH DAY
> 
> ...



you call that a workout?  Just for that im gonna murder your ass in the gym tommarow


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

My biggest fan^^^^


----------



## twotuff (Apr 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> My biggest fan^^^^



always


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL, WHOOPS. I just realized I skipped the week one numbers and did the week two numbers hahaha. I'm just that beast I guess......

SQUAT DAY

*Squat:
190x5
220x5
245x7*

*Leg Press:
5x15(4pps)

Leg Curl:
5x10(125)
*


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice squats and DL weight!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 30, 2012)

Now you're just lying to me LOL.
My deadlift isn't too shabby.
My squat is a whole 'nother story


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Apr 30, 2012)

Yep, I'm just going to kill myself now hahaha

Going to put 285 on the bar tonight and see whats good. Hoping for 6-7


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 30, 2012)

God, that blonde bombshells legs are facking gorgeous!


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Apr 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Probably up the dose LOL
> Methadrol is great though, and I got tired of pinning, so I might just run it with a cruise dose.
> It's up in the air. Nothing is set in stone.
> That's the beauty of cruising. I can just coast if I want, or hop on some stuff.



get some halo, no more mr nice guy


----------



## cad500 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have done both the 531 and westside programs.  They both have their merits.  I like the westside dynamic day and max effort day (90%)


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 30, 2012)

JUSTRIGHT said:


> get some halo, no more mr nice guy


I want to try halo. It's on my wishlist for the summer. I'm scared of what might happen LOL


cad500 said:


> I have done both the 531 and westside programs.  They both have their merits.  I like the westside dynamic day and max effort day (90%)


Will westside make me look like you????


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 30, 2012)

*CHEST DAY

Chest:
225x3
250x3
285x7

DB Chest Press:
5x15(80)

DB Rows:
2x6(160)


*Was kind of disappointed at first, then I remembered I'm off cycle and still slowly gaining, now I am happy


----------



## suprfast (Apr 30, 2012)

285 x 7 seems nice to me.  Keep at it


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks. I'm going to keep on truckin'.
The last rep was a little shaky. Didn't have a spotter but just said "fuck it, someone will come pull this bar off of me if it doesn't go" lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 30, 2012)

Good contest wayyyy better than pars


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 30, 2012)

LOL!

My contest was great. I'm still waiting on the winner to claim his prize....
Maybe he doesn't like free gear.....


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2012)

Damn taking a break or what?  How else are you ever gonna squat more than 135?


----------



## bigbenj (May 3, 2012)

Been organizing some big stuff 
Once I get settled in I will update this more.
Might hit the gym in the AM and do whatever with my boy.
Havent hit the weights with him in a couple of weeks.
I think I might be too ADD for a structured workout plan lol


----------



## suprfast (May 3, 2012)

There's always the"what muscle should i kill today" approach.  Whenever this happens i do legs.


----------



## bigbenj (May 4, 2012)

That's what I've been doing. Sorta.
If I only hit the gym twice a week, one of those days has always been legs.
Feels great


----------

